# Meat rub for BBQ



## RayAM2007 (Jun 29, 2008)

Sometimes I use Jamacian All Spice as 50% of the ingrediants for my rub.

Comment on yours.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Texas BBQ rub. One of the best out there. They have a website and a forum similar to 2cool.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Salt , pepper , garlic powder , onion powder , and red pepper flakes . Maybe a dash of tender quick.


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

kempker1409 said:


> Texas BBQ rub. One of the best out there. They have a website and a forum similar to 2cool.


I agree.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

A fellow 2cooler.

http://sweetmomsbbqrub.com/


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> A fellow 2cooler.
> 
> http://sweetmomsbbqrub.com/


x2


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Paul Marx said:


> Salt , pepper , garlic powder , onion powder , and red pepper flakes . Maybe a dash of tender quick.


X2. I put the red pepper flakes in a "spice dedicated" coffee grinder so they are easier to disperse. Revival Market in the Heights has smoked red pepper flakes that are phenomenal.


----------



## drhud (Jul 8, 2009)

*Rub*

Otis Tucker Grill Dust!!! Best I have ever had....only sold
as a fundraising product to non-profit groups. Cy-Fair Sports
Association has been selling it. Website...otistucker.com


----------

